# Smoking pork butt roast for first time Saturday.



## smoky mike blu (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I will be smoking a pork butt roast for the first time Saturday. Do you all have any tips for a newby?
I will be doing it on 250 for 1.5 hours per pound. Figuring on mustard and rub the night before. Figuring once IT gets 165 covering it with foil until IT 205. Figuring on hickory and Apple chips together. Figuring on putting small handful of chips in my MES every hour for first five hours. 
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Any suggestions on rubs will be too. 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't need the mustard just the rub.

5 hours of hickory/Apple will give it a good smokey flavor.

Don't worry about how long it'll take.  Just bring it up to about 198-200 then wrap it in foil and a few towels and off to a cooler rest for about an hour. It'll keep cooking in the foil while resting. 

And monitor your mes temp with a different thermo cause the mes are NEVER correct. Mine can be off almost 40 degrees at times.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 5, 2015)

Also relax and have a few brown pops. It's impossible to mess up a pork butt. Just don't over cook it. Monitor your temps and enjoy the day.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 5, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Also relax and have a few brown pops. It's impossible to mess up a pork butt. Just don't over cook it. Monitor your temps and enjoy the day.


Thanks
So you wouldn't wrap in foil once IT gets to 165?


----------



## jted (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks
> So you wouldn't wrap in foil once IT gets to 165?


You are asking the right questions.

Foil is a personal thing. Some like it some don't. When foiling you soften the bark but shorten the stall. You want the stall that's when you are rendering the fat and breaking down the collagen's. If I have time I like unfoiled butts (naked) but if I am in as hurry I do foil. You need to try them both ways to see what you like. I cook at a little lower temp.

hillbillyrkstr was on the money about the controller temp but you have herd that already. Keep your damper open and cook by the Internal meat Temp. Give your self more time than you ever though you needed. You can always let it rest for hours wrapped in foil then in towels in a cooler. The rest is very important.1.5 hours per pound is pretty fast I would figure at least 2 if I foil more if naked.

Since this is your first try to find a small Boston butt. Tell the butcher it need to be small. They will cut a Boston butt in half. It won't matter which end you get There is great meat in both. If you get the end w/out the bone you get the money muscle if you get the bone end you have the meat under the bone that is almost as tender and the bone for seasoning. Don't worry about the bones weight it is not very big. The big bone is the shank and I would get some cooks under my belt before I tackle that one all tho it is not hard just big.

The forum members love to hear about first time cooks. Please let us know about your success.  Jted


----------



## jted (Mar 5, 2015)

Mike,

If I can be so bold as to suggest singing up for Jeff's news letter and 5 day E course. It is free by e mail with lots of info. Have Fun.

 jted


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree with your plan and it's good but like someone said 2 hours per pound and 2 hour rest. I don't know who started the whole 1 to 1.5 hours thing but it must have been to play a joke on some poor guy who invited 20 in laws over to eat at a certain time. KNOW THIS!  Even that may not be enough time.... or..... the exact opposite could happen and it could get done real fast. I had a 6 pounder take 17 hours at 240 not that long ago. Butts have a mind of their own so allow plenty and I mean plenty of extra time. You can always reheat if you do it the previous day if you can. I suggest Bear's step by step Boston butt recipe to give you an idea that you are on the right track. I would guess that you may have seen it though looking at your plan. Good luck and have fun doing it!


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Just allow PLENTY of time so you are not rushed at the end. If it gets done early Great! it holds really well

Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll suggest purchasing Jeff's rub and Bbq sauce recipes! It helps support the forum and I hear there great, I just got mine for a birthday gift. Then you can adjust the rub as you learn what you like. Start the butt early as everyone says, we ate my first about 10:00 at night not 5 or 6 ish.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry I forgot the foil part. 

ive done it both ways but I prefer to not foil. By not foiling you get better bark. In my opinion the foil really just speeds up the cook time. So if I'm behind on a scheduled dinner with guests ill foil. It's really good both ways. Try both and let me know what you think.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 5, 2015)

It is true though that a butt has a mind of it's own. Could take 45 minutes per pound or up to two hours. Like I said though if your behind you can always foil and crank up the heat to finish it. Unless you over cook it it's really impossible to screw up.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2015)

There are a lot of suggestions. But the biggest and most importants is one word, Patience. Everything is logical when you think about it. The pigs can't tell time, so NEVER try to cook on the clock. Its all about Patience with a butt. You can't force it, you can guide it and await its pleasure and you will be rewarded.

The crutch, foil, is a way to use the steam in the foil to attempt and force the meat more quickly thru the stall which should occur are 165 IT. That stall may take 10 mins or 6 hours. Just relax its part of smoking, relax and contemplate the origins of the universe ( cold liquid refreshments may be and are incouraged during this period.).

One word and all will be fine. Patience. 80% patience, 15% preparation, and 5% just dumb luck.

I always allow 24 hours for a 10lb butt, and anything less than that and I am happy. Patience.

Did I do good OldschoolBBQ?


----------



## daricksta (Mar 6, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Hi everyone,
> I will be smoking a pork butt roast for the first time Saturday. Do you all have any tips for a newby?
> I will be doing it on 250 for 1.5 hours per pound. Figuring on mustard and rub the night before. Figuring once IT gets 165 covering it with foil until IT 205. Figuring on hickory and Apple chips together. Figuring on putting small handful of chips in my MES every hour for first five hours.
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Any suggestions on rubs will be too.
> ...


I say go with the mustard base under the rub. I wasn't a mustard fan until I started using it on pork ribs and it made a huge difference. You don't really taste the mustard but it enables the rub to cling to the meat and also adds moisture.

You're going to be putting the wood chips in more often than once every hour. Wood chips only last about 20-30 minutes before they've been reduced to ash. That's why I use the AMNPS with wood pellets. I get constant thin blue smoke without the hassle of adding wood chips all the time.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

More good advice

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Mar 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I say go with the mustard base under the rub. I wasn't a mustard fan until I started using it on pork ribs and it made a huge difference. You don't really taste the mustard but it enables the rub to cling to the meat and also adds moisture.
> 
> You're going to be putting the wood chips in more often than once every hour. Wood chips only last about 20-30 minutes before they've been reduced to ash. That's why I use the AMNPS with wood pellets. I get constant thin blue smoke without the hassle of adding wood chips all the time.


I agree but..... one time I was out of mustard and used mayo. It worked the same. Just in case that ever happens to anybody.


----------



## bonzbbq (Mar 6, 2015)

Man foam hit it spot on, I like that 80% patience, 15% prep, 5% dumb luck, that's funny but oh so true, but butts are the best thing to learn on, easy peasy, good luck smoky and keep us posted on your cook, we all learned at one point and you picked the best place for guidance


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

You really have to try hard to mess up a Butt   Just allow PLENTY of time as With all the smokes. Better early than Late.   My #2 son was the world's worst about trying to hurry it up at the end and finely figured out ALLOW plenty of time.

Gary


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 6, 2015)

You all are the best. I have an 8 pound butt roast was planning on putting on around 6:30 to 7 tomorrow morning. Figure I will not foil it this time. I will just take my time. When my wife heard about me needing to put chips in every 30 mins or so she said you better hurry up and buy a A maz N pellet smoker. Doing 8 chicken legs and 8 thighs tonight to get the hang of it. Figuring 250 for two and a half hours with a mix of Apple and Hixory. Any advise if I should keep the smoke rolling as much with the chicken as I would with the butt?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 6, 2015)

Look into making a mailbox mod for the Amazn pellet smoker. I have one and it's the best option. Makes cold smoking a breeze as well.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 6, 2015)

I usually keep the smoke going the whole time but it's because I don't have to worry about it with the mailbox mod. Chicken is quick a few hours should be enough. Some advice on chicken is to brine it first. Keeps it extra juicy. For any fowl smoking brining always helps.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 6, 2015)

Mike, if you have a remote thermometer it takes all the guess work out of smoking. Seriously if you know the recommended mininium internal temp. you can't go wrong. Everything else is only to modify flavorings.

The thermometer is a great learning tool. It cuts 75% out of the learning curve. Use it as a tool and not a crutch. The best way to do this is to start a smoke journal, sort of like a snipers kill book. Heres some to use as inspiration. Its the easiest to forget to do, but really the most important in your learning process. if you don't remember what you've done, you can't remember how to do it again or how you'd like to improve upon it.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3

Don't just remember the safe temps and use a thermometer, learn to use your head and your experience. Someday when your thermometer craps out and its a biog smoke, you'll apprceiate knowing how to do it.

Don't get all fancy at first, just cook the meat with a little smoke. Don't over smoke it. And nothing else really matters except getting it cooked to approx. the safe IT. Leave the door shut, you can't make it cook better, you just slow it down. Patience, Patience, Patience...... and a few tall cold drinks.

Bon Chance and looking forward to your Q-view of your smoke.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I agree but..... one time I was out of mustard and used mayo. It worked the same. Just in case that ever happens to anybody.


I've never seen mayo used but I guess there's no reason why it couldn't be. What would Myron Mixon say?


----------



## jted (Mar 6, 2015)

Foamheart
High Priest of Hephaestus

Foamheart has given great advice. You will do well A 8 pound butt ( Look for 16 or more hours) will not smoke in a short time so use his experience and have patience, I  would cut it in half   Be smart by starting early. It is not like cooking a steak for your friends and tell them we will eat at 5pm. Don't do that with a butt unless you smoke it the day before.
Check out Bears steps. 
You are ready , You have been given great advice.

The only thing better than eating good Q is reading and seeing ones great Q.   Jted


----------



## jted (Mar 6, 2015)

Foamheart
High Priest of Hephaestus

Foamheart has given great advice. You will do well A 8 pound butt ( Look for 16 or more hours) will not smoke in a short time so use his experience and have patience, I  would cut it in half   Be smart by starting early. It is not like cooking a steak for your friends and tell them we will eat at 5pm. Don't do that with a butt unless you smoke it the day before.
Check out Bears steps. 
You are ready , You have been given great advice.

The only thing better than eating good Q is reading and seeing ones great Q.   Jted


----------



## timberjet (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't forget to make some abt's or something on another rack. A full smoker is a happy smoker. It's always good to have some instant gratification when smoking for hours and hours.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 6, 2015)

By instant I mean 2 hours or so. Hahaha.... cheers...


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm planning on putting two different fattest on too.
The chicken turned out great by the way. It was perfect. I can't wait now for the butt tomorrow. 
Thanks again everyone
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 6, 2015)

I wouldn't cut it in half. No offense to anyone but it's just something I wouldn't do. I'd rather use the crutch and or hot and fast if I was in a pinch and needed to get it done before I cut it in half. Just put it on early, be patient (to me that means leave the smoker closed. Don't keep opening it), drink some cold ones and most important get that butt to 198-200 degrees before you pull it off and wrap and rest it. Like i said it's almost impossible to screw a butt up.

I'm smoking some ABTs tomorrow night for some guests. I'll send you a pic of my mes 40 mailbox mod.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 6, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I wouldn't cut it in half. No offense to anyone but it's just something I wouldn't do. I'd rather use the crutch and or hot and fast if I was in a pinch and needed to get it done before I cut it in half. Just put it on early, be patient (to me that means leave the smoker closed. Don't keep opening it), drink some cold ones and most important get that butt to 198-200 degrees before you pull it off and wrap and rest it. Like i said it's almost impossible to screw a butt up.
> 
> I'm smoking some ABTs tomorrow night for some guests. I'll send you a pic of my mes 40 mailbox mod.


Thanks. I don't know what you are meaning by a "mailbox mod"
What kind of ABTs are you making? My wife loved the chicken tonight and the kids didn't believe I had made it at first. My son said I must of bought it at Dinks (a really good local smoke pit restaurant). 
Thanks again all
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 6, 2015)

A mailbox mod is what you put the amazn pellet smoker in. I'll send you some pics tomorrow when I go out to the barn to smoke the abt's. 

The ABTs tomorrow are jalapeños and some small bell peppers stuffed with a cream cheese, sriracha, home made bbq rub mix and wrapped in bacon. They go over pretty well. I always have to cater to people who don't like hot foods so the mini, colored bell peppers work well for them.


----------



## jted (Mar 6, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I wouldn't cut it in half. No offense to anyone but it's just something I wouldn't do. I'd rather use the crutch and or hot and fast if I was in a pinch and needed to get it done before I cut it in half. Just put it on early, be patient (to me that means leave the smoker closed. Don't keep opening it), drink some cold ones and most important get that butt to 198-200 degrees before you pull it off and wrap and rest it. Like i said it's almost impossible to screw a butt up.
> 
> I'm smoking some ABTs tomorrow night for some guests. I'll send you a pic of my mes 40 mailbox mod.


Hi a friendly disagreement on a post about a butt. You won't hurt my feelings no offenses taken just a matter of opinion.  My point that I did not get across or explain well is the time It is going to take. Most new guys don't have the patients for a long daytime cook. If he puts it in at 6:30 am he won't be eating before midnight. My thought was a 4lb chunk would be done and rested in less than 12 or 13 hours. He could also foil one and smoke one naked to see the differences.   Jted


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

10 4 jted. Like I said I mean no offense.


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

The time it takes to smoke a butt to get to of an internal temp of 205 (for pulled) is relevant to thickness  Example:  say you have two steaks 1 lb each one steak is 2" thick and another is 1"  both weigh one lb. But which one will get to medium first. So you are right a smaller less thick piece of meat will not take as long to cook. Jump in and give it a try,

Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

No doubt a smaller piece of meat will cook faster no argument there. I'd just rather smoke it for at least 4 hours and then crank it up and use the hot and fast method instead of splitting it into two pieces. Personal preference. I've smoked a 8 pound butt in under 8 hours on my Sfb at an average temp of 300 degrees. It came out great. That was an accident after I made some mods to that smoker and it was just running to hot all day. But the results proved to me you can do a butt hot and fast and it'll come out great. I still opt for the low and slow at around 225, but if I need it in a pinch I'll use the hot and fast without a second thought.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 7, 2015)

Everyone just wants to share what worked for them. You want to help those who need it. How can something be wrong with showing another different posssible route to the same end result? Its the nice thing about smoking, we all reconize there is may ways to get to the final product and we respect each other enough to be able to share them all or outr personal opinion without blood shed....LOL

Its why we smoke, each persons abilities continiously evolve and as they do we want to share that knowledge. Its a good thing. We get to smoke more to try all the different possibilities! And like old Martha Steward says, and that's a good thing.

Now listen to me, mine is the best way...... <Chuckles> Low & Slow, no crutch just allow enough time. My first butt on my MES was smoked at 220 its was 10 pounds and it took 24 hours. You put it on today whenever you want to eat tomorrow and its nearly never lets you down. Don't worry about out thinking it, don't try to do anything fancy the first time in that box. You don't need 24 hours of smoke. when you apply smoke it will absorb it, no worries.

The pork will be fine. Worry about your finishing sauce, your BBQ sauce, your buns and your slaw. None of which do you need to open that smoker door you use....LOL

Relax, let the smoker and the pork work its magic. What is most important is that its stress free and you enjoy it. If its delicious its just a bonus, and after a 24 hour smoke how could it not be? LOL

Enjoy it, and take pictures so we can watch you master that first butt!


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I woke up late and didn't get the butt on the until 7:30. I did not cut in half. I put a fatty in too. My wife isn't happy that I will be doing this all day. So I'm sure if I don't order the amazen pellet she will. I already am figuring the butt will be for tomorrow's dinner. I'll keep you all posted on the butt. 
Mike


----------



## foamheart (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

How does one post pictures on it?


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

I figured it out. I will shoot a picture when I take my fatty out in an hour. I should of taken a picture of the chicken last night too.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

Even with the pellet smoker I tell my wife I can't go far. It's just a good reason to sit around, throw dead fowl trainers for the wonder dog, and drink beef all day long! Then when she asks "what are you doing???" You say "cooking dinner babe". 

Let's keep this hush, hush. Don't want the beans to get spilled or I'll pick up a boat load of new chores.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

Ummm I meant beer. Lol! Drink "beef" all day!!! Lmao! That sounds better than chores to!


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the butt after two hours. 
[ATTACHMENT=1965]image.jpg (234k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
The fatty was great, but a bit too salty. 
Next time less salt


----------



## timberjet (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smoky mike blu
__ Mar 7, 2015





I hope this works. This was after two hours ago. Just now hit the 160 mark. I am waiting for 205
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks good!

How long has that fattie been in for?


----------



## b-one (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking good in there!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 7, 2015)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 7, 2015






Here's that mailbox mod I was telling you about. Pellet smoker goes in the mailbox. Easy, cheap, hands free smoking.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

The fatty was in for two hours. The picture was taken at that point. The butt is still in. The IT is at 183 at the moment and it has been in now for 11 1/2 hours. I'm just being patient. I still have it at 250 for heat temp. Im wondering if I should lower it now?
Mike


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 7, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This is great. Thanks for showing me. I couldn't for the life of me imagine what you meant by mailbox. Lots of things to consider. You don't have to worry about the smoking going out the front of the mailbox?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry for getting back so late Mike. Been a long 60 hour work week and then guests in saturday night....  

No there's not to much smoke escaping the mailbox at all. The pictures I send was while it was actually running last night. You can see a shelve of ABTs in the smoker. 

This system is really the best way to go for mes owners in my opinion. 


No smoke going out the front of the mailbox buddy. I have a 1" hole drilled in the front door of the mailbox with a fridge magnet covering it as much as I want to control air flow. Has worked great for me on quick abt smokes like i did tonight or 20 hour, over night pork butt smokes.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 8, 2015)

The pork butt hit the IT 205 after 14 hours of being on the smoker. I took it out and it was perfect. I wrapped it for a few hours and then pulled it. I forgot to take pictures, sorry, but the whole family loved it. We had it for lunch and dinner. Thank you all so much for all your help and advise. 
Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 8, 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2015)

Patience is all it takes.  Did you know that originally John Lennons song was "All you need is Patience", Yoko took exception to it and he gave in and changed it.

Glad you enjoyed it. Pretty soon we'll get you making your own buns for that pulled pork! A little slaw and you'll have to get a home security system to keep the neighbors out when ya smoke!


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Patience is all it takes.  Did you know that originally John Lennons song was "All you need is Patience", Yoko took exception to it and he gave in and changed it.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it. Pretty soon we'll get you making your own buns for that pulled pork! A little slaw and you'll have to get a home security system to keep the neighbors out when ya smoke!


Ha :-)
Yes it was just patients, and it was well worth the extra time. I've never tried slaw on top of pulled pork. My wife and I were talking about wanting to try it last night. Here in Oklahoma we drizzle BBQ sauce over it. I currently am using "head country". It's a very nice sauce. What kind of any to any of you use or do you. Are your own?
Thanks again. It was so good. I'll be eating on this all week I imagine :-)
Mike


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2015)

On Pulled pork I like mine a bit more Carolina tomato  vs. Texas Thick Tomato. You want to let the pork be the star, after cooking it for all day!

I'll send ya special recipe. Just remember not everyone will be as lucky as you this week.

Great job.


----------



## jted (Mar 8, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Ha :-)
> Yes it was just patients, and it was well worth the extra time. I've never tried slaw on top of pulled pork. My wife and I were talking about wanting to try it last night. Here in Oklahoma we drizzle BBQ sauce over it. I currently am using "head country". It's a very nice sauce. What kind of any to any of you use or do you. Are your own?
> Thanks again. It was so good. I'll be eating on this all week I imagine :-)
> Mike


Mike I am glad you had a good cook. Typically the drippings are cooled during the rest then the fat is removed and the good juice is mixed back in with the pork. 

I live in Virginia. It is the land of pork. North Carolina is the same way. In western Carolina they like a tomato base sauce In eastern Carolina and Virginia We use a apple cider vinegar based sauce.  I like a finishing sauce called SOFLAQuers  sauce. Chef Jimmy also has a great finishing sauce. Use the search box to find one They are very popular and will come up on the first page.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 9, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> The pork butt hit the IT 205 after 14 hours of being on the smoker. I took it out and it was perfect. I wrapped it for a few hours and then pulled it. I forgot to take pictures, sorry, but the whole family loved it. We had it for lunch and dinner. Thank you all so much for all your help and advise.
> Mike


Did you ever mention how much that pork butt weighed when you put it in the smoker? I'm going to be smoking a pork shoulder (that's what they call it where I shop. Haven't decided whether it'll be bone-in or boneless) soon and for the first time. I think I can use your experience to give me an idea of how long to smoke it. I'm famous in my family for starting some dishes so late in the day it's 9-9:30 pm and the meal still isn't ready. Also haven't decided if I'll foil it or not.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Did you ever mention how much that pork butt weighed when you put it in the smoker? I'm going to be smoking a pork shoulder (that's what they call it where I shop. Haven't decided whether it'll be bone-in or boneless) soon and for the first time. I think I can use your experience to give me an idea of how long to smoke it. I'm famous in my family for starting some dishes so late in the day it's 9-9:30 pm and the meal still isn't ready. Also haven't decided if I'll foil it or not.


Hi daRicksta
On post 18 I did mention the weight. It was an 8 pound butt with the bone in. When it was finally finished the bone came out as clean as you could get it. I would not get a pork roast without the bone in my opinion as I think the bone gives it added flavor. Others my think otherwise, this is just my humble opinion. It sure is good. I decided not to have this until the next day and it made the smoking so much less stress because of it. But at 11 p.m. My wife and I were eating a bit of it :-)
Hope this helps. 
Mike


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> I decided not to have this until the next day and it made the smoking so much less stress because of it. But at 11 p.m. My wife and I were eating a bit of it :-)
> Hope this helps.
> Mike


Mmmmmm......... fat cap! Ambrosia of the smoke gods! You share yours?


----------



## daricksta (Mar 9, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Hi daRicksta
> On post 18 I did mention the weight. It was an 8 pound butt with the bone in. When it was finally finished the bone came out as clean as you could get it. I would not get a pork roast without the bone in my opinion as I think the bone gives it added flavor. Others my think otherwise, this is just my humble opinion. It sure is good. I decided not to have this until the next day and it made the smoking so much less stress because of it. But at 11 p.m. My wife and I were eating a bit of it :-)
> Hope this helps.
> Mike


On post 18 I did mention the weight. That explains it. I quickly scroll through long threads. I thought that at some point you had to have mentioned it.

Mike, you join the ranks of great chefs and cooks, whole insist bone-in is the only way to go for fuller flavor. I'll buy boneless roasts for convenience depending on what the recipe is. I figure to buy a bone-in pork shoulder weighing a few pounds less since I'm only cooking for the wife and I unless she invites my favorite brother-in-law over for dinner.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 9, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Mmmmmm......... fat cap! Ambrosia of the smoke gods! You share yours?


Ha! That fat cap was so good. I had to sit down while I was eating it :-)
I have a family ly of four so we will eat off of this for a few days. The kids love it too. My picky son had two plates full last night, so only sharing with the family, but I would love to bring some to work, but it seems like everyone is so worried about "healthy eating" anymore, it just takes the fun out of it. I'm too old to worry anymore. Life's too short to worry. I think this is the way food was meant to be cooked anyways. Oh well. Just my two cents worth:-)


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> On post 18 I did mention the weight. That explains it. I quickly scroll through long threads. I thought that at some point you had to have mentioned it.
> 
> Mike, you join the ranks of great chefs and cooks, whole insist bone-in is the only way to go for fuller flavor. I'll buy boneless roasts for convenience depending on what the recipe is. I figure to buy a bone-in pork shoulder weighing a few pounds less since I'm only cooking for the wife and I unless she invites my favorite brother-in-law over for dinner.


I worried I never mentioned the weight, so I went back to check, that's how I knew it was post 18:-)
You are right about bone in or out if it's only for personal cooking. And for me, I will never think I'm good enough to try and cook in compititions, so do what you want. It's all good and all worth eating :-)


----------



## daricksta (Mar 9, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> I worried I never mentioned the weight, so I went back to check, that's how I knew it was post 18:-)
> You are right about bone in or out if it's only for personal cooking. And for me, I will never think I'm good enough to try and cook in compititions, so do what you want. It's all good and all worth eating :-)


We watch restaurant makeover and cooking competitions on TV (not as much as before because they're all so repetitious) and I long ago decided I'd never want to own a restaurant or ever cook in a situation where I'd be judged. Both my wife and I are perfectly happy to cook for ourselves and for family and friends. We really rock the food in our kitchen and I know I'm producing great food when it comes to smoking and grilling in the backyard. We're content to keep pushing each other to go beyond the levels we've cooked before, to keep trying new cuisines and new methods and styles of cooking. When you get it right _that's _where the fun and satisfaction is. Yeah, we could use some prize money but it isn't worth competing to attempt to win it.


----------



## droops (Apr 9, 2015)

Just read through this entire string of messages.  Just got my new electric smoker in the mail yesterday and getting ready to smoke an 8 lb butt on Sunday for my family, the in laws, and my parents.  No pressure for my first smoke on the new smoker!

Am I reading this right, that I should start the butt 16 hours before we want to eat?!  If so, I am glad I read this, or we would have been munching on chips for hours standing around watching the smoker.

Thanks for your advice.  I am amped to cook on Sunday, but feeling nervous with different time frames that I am reading now!  

Any advice is appreciated.

Droops


----------



## timberjet (Apr 9, 2015)

2 hours per pound plus a 2 hour rest. If it get's done sooner it will stay hot wrapped up in double foil and towels in a dry cooler for 4 to 5 hours. Better done early than as a midnight snack. The most common mistake with new smokers is to try and time a hunk of large muscle meat to just be done in time for dinner. Butt's can't tell time worth a darn. They have a mind of their own. I myself usually foil at 165 internal and move to the oven or crock pot. That way I get a little sleep if I need to. I highly recommend following Bear's step by step for your first one. He has the same smoker or pretty close to what you have and his method is solid.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140055/boston-butt-pulled-pork-step-by-step


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2015)

Can't hardly go wrong with pulled pork

gary


----------



## daricksta (Apr 9, 2015)

droops said:


> Just read through this entire string of messages.  Just got my new electric smoker in the mail yesterday and getting ready to smoke an 8 lb butt on Sunday for my family, the in laws, and my parents.  No pressure for my first smoke on the new smoker!
> 
> Am I reading this right, that I should start the butt 16 hours before we want to eat?!  If so, I am glad I read this, or we would have been munching on chips for hours standing around watching the smoker.
> 
> ...


I think 16 hours is about right, although I personally haven't smoked a pork butt at all. But from reading posts on SMF it could well take at least that long because at some point the pork butt will stall, which means the internal temp will get stuck on 160° possibly for a few hours until you see it start to rise again to a target 200-205° I/T. You don't want your family taking naps so you can wake them up at 2 am to finally eat "dinner".

Remember to use a dual probe therm like the Maverick ET-733 so you can remotely monitor both the smoker and meat temps.


----------



## jted (Apr 10, 2015)

droops said:


> Just read through this entire string of messages.  Just got my new electric smoker in the mail yesterday and getting ready to smoke an 8 lb butt on Sunday for my family, the in laws, and my parents.  No pressure for my first smoke on the new smoker!
> 
> Am I reading this right, that I should start the butt 16 hours before we want to eat?!  If so, I am glad I read this, or we would have been munching on chips for hours standing around watching the smoker.
> 
> ...


Hi my advice would be in general to have your smoker ready to go and your meat ready that is to have it cleaned washed trimmed and rubbed the night before since this is your first. It always takes me a bit of time outside with the smoker before It's ready to go .If the butt gets done early it is OK to  let him sit foiled wrapped up in towels  in your old cooler for up to 4 hours. He will be still be hot and ready. Always let him rest for at least 1 1/2 hours During that time you can get your finishing sauce ready . The SO-FLA is a good one to try.

Let us know how your smoke goes . Every good butt I have  smoked Had a split fat cap (it splits during a long smoke)  and the flat shoulder bone came out clean Cook that bad boy to 200 and you will delight your family.  Jted


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2015)

16 hours should get you done and rested. It's tough to say so giving yourself 2 hours a pound is a good saftey net. post pics of your first journey into the smoking world, and good luck!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 10, 2015)

droops said:


> Just read through this entire string of messages.  Just got my new electric smoker in the mail yesterday and getting ready to smoke an 8 lb butt on Sunday for my family, the in laws, and my parents.  No pressure for my first smoke on the new smoker!
> 
> Am I reading this right, that I should start the butt 16 hours before we want to eat?!  If so, I am glad I read this, or we would have been munching on chips for hours standing around watching the smoker.
> 
> ...


18. 2 hours per pound PLUS a 2 hour rest.


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2015)

Main thing is to ALLOW PLENTY OF TIME  if it's finished early that's a bonus 

Gary


----------



## droops (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I did plan for 16 hours plus two hours rest but it was still not enough time.  I pulled it at 188 because the family was hungry.  It was still delicious and pullable, but I am one day going to go back and do it again until the full 200.  

Thanks for your advice guys.  It turned out great, but next time I will start it even earlier the day before.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad your family liked the pork. Yes, that last 12 degrees makes all the difference and will be worth trying. I had a similar problem with a chuck roast (chuckie). After two days of trying I couldn't get the I/T above 190° and it remains the biggest disappointment of my almost 3 year smoking career. I'll do one again sometime but it won't be soon.


----------



## jted (Apr 13, 2015)

droops said:


> Well, I did plan for 16 hours plus two hours rest but it was still not enough time.  I pulled it at 188 because the family was hungry.  It was still delicious and pullable, but I am one day going to go back and do it again until the full 200.
> 
> Thanks for your advice guys.  It turned out great, but next time I will start it even earlier the day before.


The worst thing in the smoking world is to have family over and it is dinner time then another hour then another. Boy most of us have had that day.  If the cut is large just smoke it the day before it's OK..

I don't like long smokes. I always look for small 5 or 6 lb Boston butt. If you don't see any ask the butcher for a crock pot size . A couple 4 ponders make 8. Ha

 You get my drift. Don't get stressed This is should be fun.

Ribs are over in 6 hours and pork tenderloin can be done in 1.5 or 2.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 14, 2015)

You can throw your shoulder in the oven wrapped in foil at a higher temp (say 300-350) and finish it off. After all that time in the smoker it doesn't need any more smoke. I've had to do it before. This way your reaching your temp and still in time for your guests.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 14, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You can throw your shoulder in the oven wrapped in foil at a higher temp (say 300-350) and finish it off. After all that time in the smoker it doesn't need any more smoke. I've had to do it before. This way your reaching your temp and still in time for your guests.


I fully condone this practice. The dutch oven or crockpot works well for that too. I like to get some sleep sometimes myself.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 14, 2015)

jted said:


> The worst thing in the smoking world is to have family over and it is dinner time then another hour then another. Boy most of us have had that day.  If the cut is large just smoke it the day before it's OK..
> 
> I don't like long smokes. I always look for small 5 or 6 lb Boston butt. If you don't see any ask the butcher for a crock pot size . A couple 4 ponders make 8. Ha
> 
> ...


Agreed, Jted. If it takes over 6 hours or it's an overnight thing I ain't smokin' it.


----------

